# Format of c-ds



## jimdoss (May 12, 2002)

Can any one tell me if you have to format c-ds to use them. I have MUSIC MATCH JUTEBOX 7.2. There seems to be no drop down box for c-ds like there is for floppy's.

I want to back up all of my down loads in case I have to reload the o/s again. 


Thank You all, Jim


----------



## Der Rabe (Jun 27, 2002)

You do not need to format a regular cdr you just have to have burning software installed and usually you will need to burn using the software not Jukebox. There may be a utility in Jukebox but I would trust a program designed to do the burning as its main function. 

If you are trying to burn to a cdrw you may need to "clean" the disk before you can save anything else to it.

I hope that helped if not let us know


----------



## jimdoss (May 12, 2002)

*re*

I have new c-dr disks. How would I go about cleaning them. Jim


----------



## TheTechIsIn (May 7, 2002)

welcome back, 
You don't have to do anything with CD-R's before you burn things to them, only CD-RW's and thats only if there is something on them already. I have never had to format a new CD-RW prior to use.


----------



## JAMMAN (Apr 27, 2002)

I know a guy that has a DVD burner- he claims to have to do a format of sorts before he can burn. As for regular CD's, no.

I don't particularly like or trust my DVD formatting information source- so could someone I trust more enlighten me?


----------



## TheTechIsIn (May 7, 2002)

...I don't know if you trust me or not , but anyway I unfortunately don't have a DVD burner yet...but its defiantly on my "To Get List" I want to transfer a lot of my movies I have on VHS, not to mention I just like getting new toys


----------



## Der Rabe (Jun 27, 2002)

Tech have you consider converting them to Mpg and making vcd's out of them


----------



## TheTechIsIn (May 7, 2002)

yeah I got the stupid card for doing it and everything but my choice with that is either 3-4 CDs for each movie or poor quality video/audio... I figure burning to 1 DVD with good quality is the best bet....now I just have to get money together and convince myself that this is necessity ... Im good with denial and repression so it shouldn't be that hard to convince myself.....

On the plus side of things I don't have to worry what the wife or girlfriend thinks what with not having one.....but therein is also the downside..


----------



## jimdoss (May 12, 2002)

Well I just burned my first data disc. It turned out very good, and is very simple to use. Now I have less that 1 meg on a c-d. Thanks for the help. Jim


----------



## TheTechIsIn (May 7, 2002)

No problem...happy burning.


----------



## Der Rabe (Jun 27, 2002)

Why did you only burn 1 mg on a cd that can hold 650. Seems like a wasted disk *remembering all the frisbees/coasters I have made*


----------



## jimdoss (May 12, 2002)

Well I had about 20 of those freebie's, and my brother said for get it, just throw them away. Fine, now I have a lot of new ones and no marks, new paper to write on, and most of all it feels better. Jim


----------

